# Jo mateixa li/el vaig fer anar



## gvergara

Hola:

He llegit l'oració _Jo mateixa *li *vaig fer anar _(al psiquiatra). Em pregunto si no caldria emprar el pronom objecte directe (OD _el_) en lloc de l'indirecte (OI _li_): J_o mateixa *el *vaig fer anar_. A mi em sembla que s'hauria d'emprar l'OI a menys que ja hi hagi un OD després de l'infinitiu (_Jo mateixa *li*_(OI) _vaig fer beure __la llet_(OD))

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## ernest_

La teva intuició és correcta; tal com està escrita la frase, li falta el complement directe. En realitat és un error ortogràfic. La frase correcta és _Jo mateixa l'hi vaig fer anar_. La confusió entre _li_ i _l'hi_ és habitual perquè oralment no es distingeixen, ja que es pronuncien igual.


----------



## gvergara

ernest_ said:


> La teva intuició és correcta; tal com està escrita la frase, li falta el complement directe. En realitat és un error ortogràfic. La frase correcta és _Jo mateixa l'hi vaig fer anar_. La confusió entre _li_ i _l'hi_ és habitual perquè oralment no es distingeixen, ja que es pronuncien igual.


Doncs mira, aquesta explicació no se m'havia acudit, però és molt lògica. El que jo havia pensat era que es tractava d'una mena d'interferència amb el castellà que parlen els catalans, que tendeix a fer servir _le (li)_ en comptes de _lo (el) _per referir-se a homes. Això, però, no sé si passa en català (OI _li _en lloc de l'OD_ el_)


----------



## Penyafort

Aquesta interferència que dius no passa. Però sí és freqüent que, per influència del castellà, la gent faci transitius o intransitius alguns verbs catalans que no ho són.

_La telefoneé ayer. _
En català és _*Li vaig telefonar *_(o *Vaig telefonar-li*)_* ahir*_, però moltíssima gent diu "*La vaig telefonar*_/*Vaig telefonar-la*_* ahir*".

_No le preocupa nada todo eso._
En català és *No el preocupa gens tot això* (o *No la preocupa* si el subjecte és femení), però molts diuen "*No li preocupa*".

Etc.​


----------



## gvergara

Penyafort said:


> Aquesta interferència que dius no passa. Però sí és freqüent que, per influència del castellà, la gent faci transitius o intransitius alguns verbs catalans que no ho són.
> 
> _La telefoneé ayer. _
> En català és _*Li vaig telefonar *_(o *Vaig telefonar-li*)_* ahir*_, però moltíssima gent diu "*La vaig telefonar*_/*Vaig telefonar-la*_* ahir*".
> 
> _No le preocupa nada todo eso._
> En català és *No el preocupa gens tot això* (o *No la preocupa* si el subjecte és femení), però molts diuen "*No li preocupa*".
> 
> Etc.​


Passa el mateix amb els verbs _avisar, informar_ i semblants? 
_*Li *vaig informar que... _(en lloc de_ *El* vaig informar que..._ )

Això és alguna cosa així com _verbs_ _doblement transitius_?


----------



## Doraemon-

És un cas diferent.
Informar és un verb transitiu com en castellà, i el complement directe és qui informes, no de què informes. Tant en català com en castellà es diu "La vaig informar de què..."/"La informé de que..." i no "Li vaig informar de.../Le informé de...". Utilitzar el "LI" aquí és incorrecte, pel mateix que en castellà diuen _Leísmo_.
En canvi telefonar és un cas diferent, i és LI el que cal emprar. En castellà _llamar_ és transitiu, i el complement directe és a qui truques (LA llamo, a mi madre), però en català telefonar és intransitiu i a qui truques és indirecte (LI telefono, a ma mare; "telefonar" pot ser transitiu però el complement directe seria el contingut de la telefonada). No és l'equivalent a un _Leísmo_ castellà, sinò a un _Loísmo_ produït per la traducció literal (i incorrecta) de l'estructura castellana.


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> És un cas diferent.
> Informar és un verb transitiu com en castellà, i el complement directe és qui informes, no de què informes. Tant en català com en castellà es diu "La vaig informar de què..."/"La informé de que..." i no "Li vaig informar de.../Le informé de...". Utilitzar el "LI" aquí és incorrecte, pel mateix que en castellà diuen _Leísmo_.
> En canvi telefonar és un cas diferent, i és LI el que cal emprar. En castellà _llamar_ és transitiu, i el complement directe és a qui truques (LA llamo, a mi madre), però en català telefonar és intransitiu i a qui truques és indirecte (LI telefono, a ma mare; "telefonar" pot ser transitiu però el complement directe seria el contingut de la telefonada). No és l'equivalent a un _Leísmo_ castellà, sinò a un _Loísmo_ produït per la traducció literal (i incorrecta) de l'estructura castellana.


Benvolgut Doraemon-. Es ben curiós, això que acabas de explicar-me. En castellà xilè, amb els verbs _avisar, informar, comunicar_ i semblants, sí que fem servir el pronom objecte INDIRECTE. Deixa'm explicar-te el raonament.
*
PEL QUE SÉ*, en castellà, no s'admeten pas dos complements directes en la mateixa oració.Per això, quan hi ha dos objectes NO introduïts perpreposicions, l'objecte que es refereix al destinatari de l'acció és indirecte i l'altre, el que representa la cosa o persona que està directament implicada en l'acció, és l'objecte directe (_Le_(OI)_ di un beso_(OD) _a mi hermana_(OI)). El complement directe normalment és la resposta a la pregunta _Què/ Qui és el/la + Participi_. Per exemple, en l'oració 
_
Vull la teva presència_, què és el que es vull? la teva presència (complement directe). Ara, en l'oració 
_
Vull que vinguis_, què és el que es vull? _que vinguis . _

Aquestes oracions que fan d'objecte directe i que van introduïdes per _que_ s'anomenen _oraciones completivas_. Segons jo, seguint el mateix raonament, en l'oració:
_
Las autoridades han informado que subirán los impuestos._

el complement directe és l'oració completiva _que subirán los impuestos. _Ara bé, si a l'oració hi afegim el destinatari d'aquesta acció

_Las autoridades han informado al pueblo que subirán los impuestos
_
s'hauria de tenir dos objectes: el directe (l'oració completiva) i l'indirecte (_al pueblo_, que és el destinatari). Per aquesta raó, a nosaltres ens sonaria de debò molt malament substituir el destinatari (_el pueblo_) pels pronoms d'objecte directe _Las autoridades *lo *informaron/ avisaron/ comunicaron que... _De fet, em fa l'efecte que aquest _lo _està reforçant (innecesàriament) l'objecte directe.

Pel que he après, aquesta no-coexistència de dos complements directes en la mateixa oració també s'escau en altres llengües que conec. Tanmateix, he de dir que sí que hi ha algunes excepcions, per exemple en alemany hi ha els anomenats _verbs doblement transitius_ _lehren, kosten_ i altres (ells diuen _Ell *la *va enseyar castellà/ Aquest cotxe *la *va costar molts calers_). Pot ser que també hi hagi excepcións en castellà, però estic segur que en la varietat parlada en Xile aquests verbs no ho són.

Gràcies per la vostra atenció, fins ara,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## gvergara

Bé, voldria complementar el meu post anterior amb una oració que acabo de llegir. L'autor, en Xavier Bosch, escriu _I ella ja feia un grapat de setmanes...  que* li *havia comunicat a la Julie que...  el Manuel no hi podria assistir_. Em pregunto, doncs, si el complement és essencialment indirecte encara que les parlants l'utilitzin diferentment en la parla.


----------

